# Found another Walther



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

Today I found a Walther PP and was hoping someone can give me info on it. On the side it says Walther model PP 7.65 Made in West Germany. It has a bottom mag release. On the frame in very small letters it is stamped C.A.I. Georgia VT. Serial no. is 417xxx. It is in very good condition. It has 85 to 90% blueing with no scratches or dings. Just has thin blueing on all the high wear spots. I know ther were lots of different PP's made but can anyone give me an idea of when it was made and what it might be worth. Asking price is $349.00, and he has 2 of them the other one is about 95%.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Uncut is the guy to ask. He knows everything about Walther :smt023


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

What do you consider Bottom mag release ???
It is hard to tell without more info what year it is made...... the price is right for a police trade what this prolly is, since it is imported by Century arms import (CAI marking on it is the Import mark)
It might have like most post ware German proofed Walther a datecode on the frame ... also it should have some police mark on it ....
I don't keep track of serial # for year data base.... so I can't tell you by serial #......
sorry I am not of more help


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

What do you consider Bottom mag release ???

It has a mag release on the bottom of the grip like the old Ruger 22 mark I


----------

